# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  czerwone plamki na skórze penisa

## wiewioreqezg

Witam, mam 25 lat,
W niedzielę pojawiły mi się na penisie tzn na napletku takie czerwone plamki, czasem są jakby błyszczące, z bliska wyglądają jakby otarcia, lub pęknięcia naczynek , są tylko na napletku na górnej części, po masturabacji są bardziej zaczerwienione.
Raz w życiu 5 lat temu zdarzyło mi się współżyć z kobietą bez prezerwatywy była to miłość oralna. Od 4 lat mam stałą partnerkę , współżyjemy w prezerwatywie , sex oralny bez zabezpieczenia.
Więc jakbym poprzez tamten stosunek 5 lat temu coś dostał to moja dziewczyna by też zachorowała prawda?? a na nic nie jest chora .
Dermatolog dziś powiedział że nie wie co to jest i przepisał mi maść Triderm.
Zdenerwował mnie strasznie te podchody dermatologa.On zawsze mnie zniechęcał ale w moim mieście jest ich niewielu a wczoraj byłem zdesperowany i pobiegłem do niego bo tylko on przyjował. Jak leczyłem się na trądzik nigdy nie patrzył nie oglądał tylko od razu pisał receptę i dowidzenia.  Nie wiem co robić, moja dziewczyna wie o wszystkim i jest spokojna a ja jak na szpilkach.
Bałbym się test zrobić.

----------


## wiewioreqezg

Ni dziś zniknęły jż praktycznie ich niewidać.

----------

